# Any advice?



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

W and I are separated( eventual D). Her M/fam(now just M) was always a problem in our relationship. I tried to get her to see this, but to no avail. She also has some problems(who doesn't though)
I am worried about how these things could affect my children(they all live together). She gives into her mom all the time. Always came before me.


----------

